

Facebook’s next billion users: convince them internet and Facebook are the same - donohoe
http://qz.com/5180/facebooks-plan-to-find-its-next-billion-users-convince-them-the-internet-and-facebook-are-the-same/

======
akumpf
or what might keep that from happening...

[http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/32205575097/where-
the-i...](http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/32205575097/where-the-internet-
went-wrong-and-how-we-can-fix-it)

fingers-crossed :)

------
codgercoder
worked for AOL (for a time, anyway)

